
Coding Horror: DRM Ignorance is Expensive - inklesspen
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001052.html
======
sanj
At the risk of sounding like an Apple fan boy:

"Apple has already taken us quite far down this road"

is really a nasty bit of bait.

Yes, iTunes music is DRM'd. I get it.

But Apple's been _really_ good about dealing with EXACTLY the sort of issue
that Atwood is running into. I've transfered songs between many, many
computers without any trouble at all.

And I didn't have to pay.

~~~
pchristensen
Atwood is generally straightforward and doesn't bait. I think he means exactly
what he says - Apple has taken us down this road, and other companies will
follow. But just like other companies haven't been able to make products as
nice as Apple's, they probably won't make a DRM system as nice either (case in
point, XBox Live).

Do you really think that Motorola, Sony, the movies studios, or heaven help
us, the RIAA, will pull off a system as nice as the iTunes DRM?

------
ajkirwin
I'd hope that there will always be at least some 'open' devices.

~~~
xirium
If you want open platforms then don't buy closed platforms.

